# Ex arbitro Chiesa: "Per Paquetà 4-5 giornate"



## Lucocco 2 (7 Maggio 2019)

L'ex arbitro 
Chiesa a calciomercato.com

"Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (7 Maggio 2019)

Guarda, secondo me ci sono i presupposti per l'ergastolo


----------



## ispanicojon7 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



Io le giornate le darei all'arbitro che mette per primo le mani addosso a paqueta , spingendolo e facendolo indietreggiare, se quel fenomeno di arbitro non avesse messo le mani sule petto paqueta' di certo non le avrebbe toccate .


----------



## Jackdvmilan (7 Maggio 2019)

Io in tutta onestà e senza ipocrisia credo avrei reagito come il brasiliano. Giallo + arbitro indisponente


----------



## Igor91 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



mi sta salendo il crimine, ma quale manata??? Gli ha levato le mani che PER PRIMO L'ARBITRO METTE ADDOSSO A LUI. 
Quale manata???? QUALE?


----------



## varvez (7 Maggio 2019)

Il ragazzo è giovane, ha sbagliato, pagherà. In una situazione di nervosismo come quella che società e tecnico hanno creato, era prevedibile che a qualcuno saltassero i nervi. Paquetà ha sbagliato, punto.


----------



## Ninni21 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



Ma è impazzito???

4-5 giornate per aver sfiorato l'arbitro, nella foga della discussione e neanche una giornata al fallo di reazione violento di Manzukic su Romagnoli???


----------



## hiei87 (7 Maggio 2019)

Bonucci che va testa a testa e urla in faccia all'arbitro invece neanche ammonito. 
Ora manca più che propongano di tagliargli la mano a Paquetà


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



Per me dovrebbe saltare tutta la stagione 2019/20 e la Copa America


----------



## davidelynch (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



Spuntano giullari sempre nuovi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Maggio 2019)

Io direi radiato dalla serie A e cessione a 5 milioni


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



Il primo a mettere le mani addosso a Paquetà è l'arbitro. Quindi anche l'arbitro ha fatto un gesto folle contro ogni etica morale.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



Ragazzi, ovviamente Paquetà non va crocifisso, ci mancherebbe.

Ma ha fatto una fesseria, tale e quale quella fatta dal nostro "capitano" pochi giorni fa.

Due pistola, poi per carità, succede.

Già ci autosabotiamo in vari modi, ci manca solo cercarsi le squalifiche, in una fase cruciale.


----------



## Zenos (7 Maggio 2019)

Avrà pure sbagliato, ma vanno considerate tutte le attenuanti del caso e c'è ne sarebbero. Poi chi grida allo scandalo come quelli della maglia di acerbi,sono chiaramente dei faziosi provocatori.


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Maggio 2019)

Ricapitolando, Paquetà viene falciato da due avversari e cosa fa quell'incapace del direttore di gara? va e ammonisce paquetà, e gli mette pure le mani addosso. E' normale che il calciatore del milan sia nervoso, non solo subisce fallo, si vede punito per primo ingiustamente e con un cartellino giallo assurdo. L'arbitro dovrebbe essere capace di interpretare le situazioni, e non essere un semplice rimbambito con un fischietto in bocca che va a creare casini dove non ce ne sono. 
Vedi l'accenno di rissa, giustamente vai, intervieni, ammonisci i giocatori del bologna, e dopo sistemi con paquetà se c'è qualcosa da sistemare, non ti metti a fare lo sceriffo di staceppadiminchia sventolando cartellini e fischiando a caso, solo perchè a qualcuno è venuto in mente di darteli. 
Questa situazione con gli arbitri deve finire, è tutto l'anno che si gioca in 11 contro 12 (+ assistenti), ma la società mi raccomando resti zitta e muta.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ovviamente Paquetà non va crocifisso, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Ma ha fatto una fesseria, tale e quale quella fatta dal nostro "capitano" pochi giorni fa.
> 
> ...



I responsabili sono quei pagliacci di giallo vestito che ci mandano ogni Domenica.
Se quell'imbranato, invece di ammonire immediatamente Paquetà dopo che è stato preso a calci da dietro, avesse fatto il professionista serio ammonendo il macellaio che ha commesso il fallo, tutto questo casino non sarebbe successo.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> I responsabili sono quei pagliacci di giallo vestito che ci mandano ogni Domenica.
> Se quell'imbranato, invece di ammonire immediatamente Paquetà dopo che è stato preso a calci da dietro, avesse fatto il professionista serio ammonendo il macellaio che ha commesso il fallo, tutto questo casino non sarebbe successo.



Questo non giustifica nulla, un "reato" non giustifica un altro "reato".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo non giustifica nulla, un "reato" non giustifica un altro "reato".



Purtroppo c'è stato solo uno che è stato in grado di porgere l'altra guancia dopo essere stato preso a schiaffi, io al posto di Paquetà avrei reagito in maniera più decisa, venire ammoniti per non aver fatto nulla dopo essere stato preso a calci da dietro e vedersi un gaglioffo con la maglietta gialla che ti prende a spintonate dal nulla non sarebbe stato facile per nessuno trattenersi.


----------



## Aron (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"




Il Milan ormai conta meno di zero con giornali, arbitri e federazioni.


----------



## Wildbone (7 Maggio 2019)

Il peso politico del Milan è diventato addirittura peggiore di quello delle provinciali; tutti quelli che per anni hanno dovuto farsi il sangue amaro, guardando in silenzio i successi del club, ora si sentono liberi di accanirsi. Ma è normale quando hai una società fantasma e che, come se non bastasse, manda alla gogna mediatica i suoi giocatori. Perché il caso di Bakayoko è allucinante, ragazzi. Non si sarebbe dovuto sapere assolutamente niente all'esterno, e invece questi ne parlano nelle interviste e nelle conferenze stampa. Al Milan si parla ormai di tutto tranne che di calcio.


----------



## Manue (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



È inutile dar retta ad uno che ha arbitrato 15 partite in A.


----------



## pazzomania (7 Maggio 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo c'è stato solo uno che è stato in grado di porgere l'altra guancia dopo essere stato preso a schiaffi, io al posto di Paquetà avrei reagito in maniera più decisa, venire ammoniti per non aver fatto nulla dopo essere stato preso a calci da dietro e vedersi un gaglioffo con la maglietta gialla che ti prende a spintonate dal nulla non sarebbe stato facile per nessuno trattenersi.



Purtroppo a certi livelli bisogna saper trattenersi, anche se gli avresti voluto spaccare la faccia.

Ora saremo senza centrocampo nelle partite decisive.


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Maggio 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Questo non giustifica nulla, un "reato" non giustifica un altro "reato".



si pazzo, però siamo tutti uomini. mica angeli. non ha fatto niente ieri sera dai.... un giallo poi un rosso diretto? l'arbitro è da mettere in galera e stop....


----------



## Freddy Manson (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"





Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Guarda, secondo me ci sono i presupposti per l'ergastolo



Ma sinceramente non penso ci siano; più probabile - e giusto - che ci siano quelli per impiccarlo in piazza


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Maggio 2019)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> L'ex arbitro
> Chiesa a calciomercato.com
> 
> "Gesto folle, contro ogni etica morale. Pensando che l'arbitro non avrebbe ammonito Pulgar, lo colpisce con una manata. Ai miei tempi avrebbe preso 10 giornate di squalifica. Con le regole attuali, ne prenderà 4-5"



Esattamente come fu per il caso baka-kessie ecco che parte il circo.....
Tutti ora inizieranno ad emanare le sentenze più assurde.


----------

